# Amp Install question... Please assist!



## motownphilly1973 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am not a novice in car installations but really don't want to struggle on the one thing I typically do... running the power wire through the firewall. 

Can anyone tell me the best place to run it?

Thanks


----------



## altima35 (Jun 12, 2012)

motownphilly1973 said:


> I am not a novice in car installations but really don't want to struggle on the one thing I typically do... running the power wire through the firewall.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the best place to run it?
> 
> Thanks


When I ran my power wire through my fire wall I located a small nipple with a rather thin harness running through my firewall into my wheel well and through my quarter panel. 

Remove your lower plastic wheel well on drivers side. (only the plastic cover)
Come backwards through the driverside opening below your steering wheel that leads into the well and electrical tape your power wire to a straightened clothes hanger and push it right through. From the wheel well, just come right through the quarter panel from beneath the hood and you're set. I tried to make this as clear as possible for you or anyone else that reads this, but if needed I can post pictures.
Good Luck!


----------

